# Polls?



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it possible to still create a poll?

Where has the option gone?  Am I just blind today?


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes you can, I just checked.

But you can't make a poll in a reply, only when creating a new thread. If you click "New Thread" in any forum and scroll down you'll see.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 7, 2010)

I must be blind.  I cannot find the option to create a poll anywhere on the "New Thread" page.

See attached.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmm. Shows up for me under Additional Options. (See attached PDF)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 7, 2010)

So strange.  It does not show up for me at all, regardless of platform (Mac, Linux, Windows) or browser (Safari, Firefox, IE, Opera, etc.).

Any ideas?  Perhaps a setting I changed under "User CP" or something?

Maybe the mods don't want me to have this ability?


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

ElDiabloConCaca, 
Give it a try now. If you still can't send me an email.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, it magically appeared!

Thanks!

Here it is, BTW:

http://macosx.com/forums/bobs-place/314350-monopoly.html


----------

